# Windows Phone users Clubhouse



## Dos101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Seeing that there's going to be quite a few Windows Phone 8 devices released in the next month or so, I figured we should have a club for it. Post any questions, comments, app suggestions etc here.

*Some Useful Links*
Windows Phone Website
Windows Phone App Store
Windows Phone 8 Features
Windows Phone News
wpcentral - Great news site for all things Windows Phone

*Windows Phone Software*
Windows Phone 8 desktop client
Zune client for Syncing Windows Phone 7 phones



*Members:*
Dos101 - Nokia Lumia 1520
FordGT90Concept - Nokia Lumia 900/LG Quantum
Mathragh - Nokia Lumia 800
RCoon - Nokia Lumia 800
mrw1986 - Nokia Lumia 920
boise49ers - Nokia Lumia 900
kayan - Nokia Lumia 920
Techtu - HTS 8S
AthlonX2 - Nokia Lumia 822
kenkickr - Samsung Focus Flash
anonymous6366 - Nokia Lumia 928
rtwjunkie - Nokia Lumia 920
TheMailMan78 - Nokia Lumia 521
erixx - Nokia Lumia 920
Daigo-TM - Nokia Lumia 520
james888 - Nokia Lumia 928
miomol - Nokia Lumia 625
rokazs1 - Nokia Lumia 720
T3RM1N4L D0GM4 - Nokia Lumia 925
m0nt3 - Nokia Lumia 520
ST.Viper - Nokia Lumia 920
AlienIsGOD - Nokia Lumia 520
WhiteNoise - Nokia Lumia 1020
mroofie - Nokia Lumia 920


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 21, 2012)

For those in the US you can now pre-order the Nokia Lumia 920 and the HTC 8X from Best Buy.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 25, 2012)

Xbox SmartGlass now available for Windows Phone http://www.wpcentral.com/xbox-companion-updated-now-xbox-smartglass


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 25, 2012)

The HTC 8X looks pretty good,beats logo on the back kinda ruins it though.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 26, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> The HTC 8X looks pretty good,beats logo on the back kinda ruins it though.



Ya it does kinda ruin it, and I also don't expect the build quality of the HTC to be as good as Nokia's.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 29, 2012)

Microsoft will be streaming their Windows Phone 8 event today from this website http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/presskits/windowsphone/

Starts in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 2, 2012)

A Microsoft Surface phone to compliment the Surface tablet? http://www.wpcentral.com/wsj-reporting-microsoft-branded-windows-phone

Very curious if this is true.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 2, 2012)

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 6, 2012)

I got my Lumia 920 yesterday. Gorgeous phone, fast, smooth, more than I can say for my friend's Galaxy S3.

Also, it looks like Nokia is giving out free wireless charging pads to Lumia 920 and 820 customers (both phones support Qi wireless charging). http://www.wpcentral.com/nokia-offer-free-wireless-charging-plate-many-lumia-820-and-920-customers


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2012)

AT&T still aren't listing the 920 yet. 


I have a Nokia Lumia 900 and LG Quantum.  LG Quantum hates to roam and has been discontinued for a while now.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 6, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> AT&T still aren't listing the 920 yet.
> 
> 
> I have a Nokia Lumia 900 and LG Quantum.  LG Quantum hates to roam and has been discontinued for a while now.



Don't worry it'll get added soon. Rogers has slowly been shipping Lumia 920's out and it's not even on their site  Launch date for ATT is rumoured to be either Nov. 11 or 12.

I'll add you to the members list 

EDIT: NM looks like a Nov. 9th release


----------



## Mathragh (Nov 6, 2012)

Count me in, I've been using the lumia 800 for about a year now.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Count me in, I've been using the lumia 800 for about a year now.



Nice! How are you liking the 800?


----------



## Mathragh (Nov 6, 2012)

Apart from a short period just after I bought it(bought it right after it was released), its been really stable and fluent. I've had perhaps 3 crashes in the whole year, and most of the times I cannot even remember the last time i've had to turn it on.

But the best of all, everything is just so easy to use and accomplish. The only downside imho is the fact that it doesnt get an upgrade to windows phone 8(but 7.8 should be coming soon and provide some of the updates anyway).


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Apart from a short period just after I bought it(bought it right after it was released), its been really stable and fluent. I've had perhaps 3 crashes in the whole year, and most of the times I cannot even remember the last time i've had to turn it on.
> 
> But the best of all, everything is just so easy to use and accomplish. The only downside imho is the fact that it doesnt get an upgrade to windows phone 8(but 7.8 should be coming soon and provide some of the updates anyway).



That's pretty much been my experience with my Lumia 900. Solid phone. After using the Lumia 920 for a bit it already surpasses the old Lumias.

Supposedly 7.8 is coming out before Christmas, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll be getting my AT&T Lumia 920 on release


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 6, 2012)

mrw1986 said:


> I'll be getting my AT&T Lumia 920 on release



You'll love the phone, I honestly can't believe how fast and fluid the UI is. The pictures are also spectacular.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 7, 2012)

The Lumia 920 is again available for pre-order at Best Buy http://www.wpcentral.com/lumia-920-returns-best-buy-lower-price


----------



## RCoon (Nov 7, 2012)

Lumia 800 here f*** yeah! I kid, I don't want it anymore, want my 920 now!


----------



## Frick (Nov 7, 2012)

I want a Lumia 920 so frikkin' bad. Or better yet a Samsung Ativ S because it's huge. I played around with a Galaxy Note and I fell in love with the size.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 7, 2012)

AT&T pre-orders are on as well. For a premium phone $99 on contract is decent.



RCoon said:


> Lumia 800 here f*** yeah! I kid, I don't want it anymore, want my 920 now!



I liked my Lumia 900, but there is no comparison between it and 920. I keep draining the battery cuz I can't put it down 



Frick said:


> I want a Lumia 920 so frikkin' bad. Or better yet a Samsung Ativ S because it's huge. I played around with a Galaxy Note and I fell in love with the size.



I think the Lumia 920 is at the high end in terms of what I can tolerate for size, as it is pretty big.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a reminder that Windows Phone 8 phones launch Nov. 9th in the US, and Nov. 12th on Rogers in Canada

Also, I'm putting any note-worthy pics/vids from my Lumia 920 here https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=2c293010ff4f0035&id=2C293010FF4F0035!2099


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone on AT&T get a Nokia Lumia 920 or HTC 8X today?

Also, Windows Phone 8 now supports cloud backup, here's a guide to using it http://www.wpcentral.com/backing-and-restoring-personal-data-windows-phone-8


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got my Lumia 920 in white today at the AT&T store. Haven't had a ton of time to play with it, but just from using it at work it's pretty impressive.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 9, 2012)

mrw1986 said:


> I got my Lumia 920 in white today at the AT&T store. Haven't had a ton of time to play with it, but just from using it at work it's pretty impressive.



Congratz! I wish Rogers here in Canada offered colours other than Black (really want a yellow one) but yes the phone is impressive, so I'll put up with black


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 29, 2012)

Just got a Nokia Lumia 900 for free from AT&T yesterday. I love the interfaces and the way the Windows apps are set up. There aren't nearly as many , but what there is I think are a lot better then the apps I used to get for my droid. This OS is so easy to learn and navigate too. Very small learning curve. Zune was cake to set up too. I already had the Zune software so it just updated my phone to it. Sync's were fast too. 15 minutes I transferred all my music and 6 movies. Loving it so far. It is running 7.5 and hoping it updates to 7.8 soon.
DOS101 can you add me as a member ?


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 29, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Just got a Nokia Lumia 900 for free from AT&T yesterday. I love the interfaces and the way the Windows apps are set up. There aren't nearly as many , but what there is I think are a lot better then the apps I used to get for my droid. This OS is so easy to learn and navigate too. Very small learning curve. Zune was cake to set up too. I already had the Zune software so it just updated my phone to it. Sync's were fast too. 15 minutes I transferred all my music and 6 movies. Loving it so far. It is running 7.5 and hoping it updates to 7.8 soon.
> DOS101 can you add me as a member ?



Congrats on the purchase! You have now been added. 

Just out of curiosity why did you choose a WP7.5 device over a WP8 device?


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 30, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Congrats on the purchase! You have now been added.
> 
> Just out of curiosity why did you choose a WP7.5 device over a WP8 device?


FREE ! I am happy with the purchase of Zero dollars I'm not on mine all the time and I was upgrading from a 
Samsung Captivate with Froyo so this was a HUGE Improvement. I never spend money on a phone when I upgrade.
Just to make it a little more understandable. I'm an old fart.  50+


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 30, 2012)

I want a HTC 8X so bad! But I have this damn Droid M.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I want a HTC 8X so bad! But I have this damn Droid M.


Yeah they put that ion sell for 99Cents the day after I ordered the 900. Pissed me off.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah they put that ion sell for 99Cents the day after I ordered the 900. Pissed me off.



Call them up and tell then you are having problems with it and return it. They have a 30 day satisfaction guarantee. Then order the ION


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Call them up and tell then you are having problems with it and return it. They have a 30 day satisfaction guarantee. Then order the ION



Nah the Lumia is fine ! I'm not a phone nut. My oldest son is bad enough for the both of us.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Nah the Lumia is fine ! I'm not a phone nut. My oldest son is bad enough for the both of us.



Yea I just got a droid razr and I am extremely happy!


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 30, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> FREE ! I am happy with the purchase of Zero dollars I'm not on mine all the time and I was upgrading from a
> Samsung Captivate with Froyo so this was a HUGE Improvement. I never spend money on a phone when I upgrade.
> Just to make it a little more understandable. I'm an old fart.  50+



Haha I hear ya, can't argue with free. When WP7.8 gets released sometime in early 2013 I think you'll see a night a day difference with how you can organize tiles (I could never go back to a WP7 device after the ability to resize tiles)


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 1, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Haha I hear ya, can't argue with free. When WP7.8 gets released sometime in early 2013 I think you'll see a night a day difference with how you can organize tiles (I could never go back to a WP7 device after the ability to resize tiles)



Yeah that should cut down on the scrolling ! The only thing I have ran into I don't like is you cant stream Sunday Ticket, which isn't huge because I watch all the games at home any way.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2012)

Now if Microsoft could get Windows 8 to work on my Android phone they would have my money. Maybe I just need to find some mods to make it look like Windows 8.


----------



## Dos101 (Dec 2, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah that should cut down on the scrolling !



Oh trust me it does.



erocker said:


> Now if Microsoft could get Windows 8 to work on my Android phone they would have my money. Maybe I just need to find some mods to make it look like Windows 8.



You could always go to the Windows Phone demo site from your phone: http://wpdemo.cloudapp.net/


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Dos what features does windows 8 have that 7.8 doesn't have or has that info even been released 
prior to the release of 7.8 ? Just curious why they don't just give 7.5 users the 8 update instead.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guy's, just wondering if you could give me any info on the Windows 7.5 OS and how the older generation get on with it? 

My girlfriend has just put a deposit on the HTC Radar for her 60+ yr old dad.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 3, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Hi guy's, just wondering if you could give me any info on the Windows 7.5 OS and how the older generation get on with it?
> 
> My girlfriend has just put a deposit on the HTC Radar for her 60+ yr old dad.



Well I'm 54, but a tech nerd. It has a small learning curve compared to Droids. 
It doesn't have flash player so some site can be a pain, 
but other than that I'd go with it. Easy OS ! Snappy too.


----------



## Dos101 (Dec 3, 2012)

boise49ers said:


> Hey Dos what features does windows 8 have that 7.8 doesn't have or has that info even been released
> prior to the release of 7.8 ? Just curious why they don't just give 7.5 users the 8 update instead.



Most of the changes are on the backend so, according to Microsoft at least, WP8 is unable to run on WP7 devices (possible performance issues). They redid the kernel and based it off of the Windows 8 kernel (bye bye Windows CE kernel, finally!). WP8 also has multi-processor support, whereas WP7 supports only 1 core CPU's. WP8 supports more resolutions (namely HD), they added in Micro-SD card support (this was very limited in WP7), NFC support, and support for incremental updates and OTA updates. I'm sure I'm forgetting a few things but those are the main backend changes.

For users, they added a Wallet app that you can use in conjunction with NFC. They also added cloud backups via SkyDrive, so no more losing text messages etc when you restore your phone (and once you restore from a backup it starts installing all your apps, whereas on WP7 you had to do everything manually). The lockscreen is also more in line with Windows 8, where you can customize which notifications appear on it.

EDIT:

The Windows Phone Wikipedia page has a good list of everything they added/changed in WP8 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Phone_version_history#Windows_Phone_8


----------



## Techtu (Dec 18, 2012)

Just got myself the HTC 8S


----------



## anonymous6366 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ive had my HTC trophy for about 1.5 years now and I love it! Came from a dumb–phone so having a smart phone is great. I have used IOS Droid and Wp now and here is my conclusion, IOS is for ipod touches Droid is for entry level tablets and Wp is the  best mobile operating system. This is of course all my opinion and I realize that not every OS is for everyone 
On a side note anyone know anything about accelerometer repair in phones? My phones went out about a month ago and its really annoying...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Hi guy's, just wondering if you could give me any info on the Windows 7.5 OS and how the older generation get on with it?
> 
> My girlfriend has just put a deposit on the HTC Radar for her 60+ yr old dad.


Both my parents are north of 60 and use Windows Phone 7/8.  I'd argue it's probably the best OS for smartphones and the older generations.  The buttons can be very big, the text is large, it has text-to-speech and speech-to-text in a lot of contexts, and you can uninstall virtually everything you don't use (keep it simple).


FYI, the LG Quantum got dropped and shattered the glass.  It was replaced with a Lumia 920.  Windows Phone 8 is a huge improvement over Windows Phone 7.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 31, 2012)

He's now got his phone and was very simple to set up and get round to using as he would... well once he remembered his password 

I've found the speak to text to work really well, I don't always speak that clearly and tend to mumble when speaking anything than short replies but I've not had an issue at all with it!

I love how the on  screen keyboard doesn't take up the full screen, even though I've  come from a smaller 3" screen running android I've found it much easier to type on. 

The only downside as of yet is I keep catching the search key and found that isn't hard to do so being really sensitive and all. 

Oh one more thing, when at my pc using Facebook or email I'll still get notifications to my phone however more annoyingly is when I'm away from the PC these messages have a lack of appearing.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 4, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FYI, the LG Quantum got dropped and shattered the glass.  It was replaced with a Lumia 920.  Windows Phone 8 is a huge improvement over Windows Phone 7.



And with the Portico update it's that much better (FINALLY always on wifi).



Techtu said:


> Oh one more thing, when at my pc using Facebook or email I'll still get notifications to my phone however more annoyingly is when I'm away from the PC these messages have a lack of appearing.



Facebook notifications on Windows Phone are spotty at best. It's a very inconsistent experience which is why I rely on the Me app to see my notifications.


----------



## kayan (Jan 14, 2013)

I had a HTC Trophy for about 1.75 yrs, but got sick of it....so I went and got a Lumia 920 as a replacement. W8 Phone OS is rock solid, and much better in terms of fluidity (and WP7.5 was strong in that as well, so that's saying something) and picture taking. The pictures are awesome!

Please add me to the Owner's Club.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Speedtest.net finally released an app for WP8 http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/speedtest-net/4fcd4de1-050b-44dc-b123-a786808eb49b




kayan said:


> I had a HTC Trophy for about 1.75 yrs, but got sick of it....so I went and got a Lumia 920 as a replacement. W8 Phone OS is rock solid, and much better in terms of fluidity (and WP7.5 was strong in that as well, so that's saying something) and picture taking. The pictures are awesome!
> 
> Please add me to the Owner's Club.



Added, welcome to the club!


----------



## kayan (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks you. 

My girlfriend, who has been a LONG-TIME droid fan, saw my Lumia 920 when I went to visit her (2 weeks ago) and she used it for about 20 minutes. She then said, I'm getting one. She even switched carriers to get a 920. Says she loves it.

^Converting the masses one loved one at a time^


----------



## shovenose (Jan 16, 2013)

I love my Lumia 900  wish they'd release 7.8 though


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 16, 2013)

erocker said:


> Now if Microsoft could get Windows 8 to work on my Android phone they would have my money. Maybe I just need to find some mods to make it look like Windows 8.



LOL, if Win 8 worked on this phone, I'd certainly buy it:


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Windows Phone 7.8 Update*

Microsoft is starting to rollout theWindows Phone 7.8 for older phones (i.e. Windows Phone 7 phones), change log is below:



> Start Screen: Provides resizable Live Tiles (small, medium, large) to provide for more customization options for your Start Screen.
> Accent Colors: Increases the number of available accent or theme colors to twenty.
> Lock Screen: Improves the lock screen performance with accidental wipe protection and rotating wallpapers provided through the Bing image of the day.
> Marketplace and Xbox: Expands Windows Phone Marketplace and Xbox support to new countries and regions.
> ...



Here are a couple ways you can force the update if the Zune software doesn't prompt you for the update:

http://www.wpcentral.com/forcing-windows-phone-78-update-camera-button-not-required-patience

http://www.wpcentral.com/tool-make-installing-windows-phone-78-update-easier


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 31, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> Microsoft is starting to rollout theWindows Phone 7.8 for older phones (i.e. Windows Phone 7 phones), change log is below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! updated today by using the force method, the new startscreen is really nice


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just ordered the Lumia 822 from VZW. Is there a list of must have apps around here?


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 31, 2013)

add me to the list.  Samsung Focus Flash.  Soon will be updating to a WP8 phone but not sure which one for now.


----------



## Techtu (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not on the list :O


----------



## Dos101 (Feb 1, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Just ordered the Lumia 822 from VZW. Is there a list of must have apps around here?



I think I'll put a list of people's favourite apps in the OP, starting with my own until I get some suggestions, but you can take a look at the Windows Phone app store at the top apps to see what's popular http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store



kenkickr said:


> add me to the list.  Samsung Focus Flash.  Soon will be updating to a WP8 phone but not sure which one for now.





Techtu said:


> I'm not on the list :O



You are both now added, welcome!


----------



## shovenose (Feb 4, 2013)

noticed a bug on my Lumia 900 (i forced the WP7.8 update)
sometimes under certain conditions when I try to go back to start screen, the tiles don't appear until I restart my phone.


----------



## Dos101 (Feb 4, 2013)

shovenose said:


> noticed a bug on my Lumia 900 (i forced the WP7.8 update)
> sometimes under certain conditions when I try to go back to start screen, the tiles don't appear until I restart my phone.



Does it show anything on the screen? Sometimes on my 920 when I close out of an app and go back to the Star screen it will say "loading" and have those little loading dots animating, then it will load after a few seconds.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Dos101 (Feb 5, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130204/SAM_2794.jpg



My Start screen definitely doesn't look as clean yours lol. Have you used Data Sense at all? I really wish Rogers would support it, and Visual Voicemail.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 5, 2013)

Data Sense is nice.I have it setup per my plan with Verizon, but keep data disabled through Verizon when I am at home.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Apr 3, 2013)

used "seven eighter" to get 7.8 on a friends trophy, and titan, as well as my own trophy worked perfectly!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 1, 2013)

Count me in... HTC 8X here, brougth 150$ (roughly) new, original package, waranty till 2015... No subscription. 

My second windows phone (well i got a SPV 100 before XD ) and maybe the one who will make me drop my Android phones (but not my Nexus 7 XD )


----------



## anonymous6366 (May 17, 2013)

Now I got a 928, let me say as I type from it now its amazing. I love the WP UI and my old trophy just didn't do that well this thing is just good not to mention the camera is pretty much the best out there at the moment!


----------



## PHaS3 (May 17, 2013)

Hey, nice thread. I have had a Lumia 920 for just over a month now. Absolutely loving it


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 17, 2013)

funny things is 

1. WP8 make all phone on the same feets (hardware wise) HTC 8x has same perf as a 920/928 

2. while on Android benchies are kinda usefull (kinda) on WP8 they are funny  my 8X is faster than any other 8X and 10% above a 920/925/928 so its pretty innacurate

ok ok its not a : "htc is better than nokia: lets start a war!" i love both brand.

except the fact that Nokia's price are higher than HTC's one IE: if i want a 920 its 586chf for a 8X its 486chf, ok i know it has 16gb more and LTE support for the 920 but HSDPA+ is enough and also 8mPix versus 8.7mPix is pointless, oh i almost forgot 0.2" more for the screen but same resolution, front cam 2mPix versus 1.2mPix is also pointless (but in that case its HTC who has the upperhand) 200mAh for the 920 well it doesnt change much WP8 phones does well, even with 1800mAh (roughly 2d to 2d 12h regular use) also 162g versus 130g.

i took it 2nd hand so basically i paid 170chf (well not really 2nd hand since its still new) a 2nd hand Nokia 920 would cost me 399chf at lower price.

well if it come to the OS feeling: its not complete as iOs or Android but the experience is great, photo quality, sound, UI smoothness.

also 928 camera isnt the best but a reall good one indeed (928 is jut a Verizon 920 with a slightly different shap) but the point is : it has a real flash, wich is a reall nice feature.


----------



## Dos101 (May 22, 2013)

anonymous6366 said:


> Now I got a 928, let me say as I type from it now its amazing. I love the WP UI and my old trophy just didn't do that well this thing is just good not to mention the camera is pretty much the best out there at the moment!



Congrats man! It's definitely an upgrade compared to the Trophy.



GreiverBlade said:


> funny things is
> 
> 1. WP8 make all phone on the same feets (hardware wise) HTC 8x has same perf as a 920/928
> 
> ...



The specs might not be all that different for the high-end phones but the designs are what set each apart (and a few other specific features). Which is fine really as WP doesn't need a quad core CPU and 2GB of RAM to run smoothly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2013)

Just got a 521 and I was curious as to how secure a windows 8 phone is.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 23, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just got a 521 and I was curious as to how secure a windows 8 phone is.



Far more secure then Android. Probably on the same level as iPhones.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Far more secure then Android. Probably on the same level as iPhones.



really? compare to 4.1.2 or 4.2.2 or 1.5


----------



## Dos101 (Jun 24, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just got a 521 and I was curious as to how secure a windows 8 phone is.



Here's a link to the white paper on it http://www.windowsphone.com/en-ca/business/security




> *Secure boot* - Windows Phone 8 secure boot allows only verified software components to execute, which supports platform integrity and helps protect against malware.
> 
> *Code signing* - Windows Phone 8 operating system services and applications are signed with a Microsoft certificate. This approach helps protect against malware and ensures that only trusted code can run.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dos101 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Nokia Lumia 1020*

Reviews for the Nokia Lumia 1020 are out!! Damn I want that camera.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/24/nokia-lumia-1020-review/

http://www.wpcentral.com/nokia-lumia-1020-unboxing-impression

http://winsupersite.com/windows-phone/nokia-lumia-1020-review


*Photo Samples*

http://www.engadget.com/gallery/nokia-lumia-1020-camera-samples/

http://www.wpcentral.com/nokia-lumia-1020-sample-photos


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 4, 2013)

This is long overdue considering the GDR2 update has been rolling out for a while now,but if you have a Nokia Windows Phone and haven't gotten the GDR2 "Amber" update yet, here is a good site to check and see when it will be released on your carrier.

http://www.nokia.com/global/support...oftware-update/availability-in-north-america/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2013)

Finally upgraded from Windows Phone 7 to Windows Phone 8 and a Lumia 920. I'm absolutely loving this phone.  It's beautiful, elegant, snappy, has a good amount of memory, and as I've already inadvertently proved twice, virtually indestructible!  And Windows 8 platform works MUCH better on here than a desktop!


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 19, 2013)

Some info on the GDR3 update that is coming later this year (you can also legitly download it and try it out, though it voids your warranty).

http://www.wpcentral.com/hands-video-tour-windows-phone-8-update-3



rtwjunkie said:


> Finally upgraded from Windows Phone 7 to Windows Phone 8 and a Lumia 920. I'm absolutely loving this phone.  It's beautiful, elegant, snappy, has a good amount of memory, and as I've already inadvertently proved twice, virtually indestructible!  And Windows 8 platform works MUCH better on here than a desktop!



Congrats! I love my Lumia 920 as well. Had to use a Galaxy Nexus or a couple weeks while I sent it in for repairs. Worst two weeks of my life lol, I really missed my Lumia.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2013)

I wanna be on the list. I have a Nokia 521.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 20, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wanna be on the list. I have a Nokia 521.



Done good sir.


----------



## erixx (Oct 20, 2013)

hey hey hey! I also want some! please let me in: nokia 920

thank you Dos202, ops, 101!


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 21, 2013)

erixx said:


> hey hey hey! I also want some! please let me in: nokia 920
> 
> thank you Dos202, ops, 101!



You got it!


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 22, 2013)

Nokia just announced two new phones.

*Lumia 1520*

http://www.wpcentral.com/nokia-announces-lumia-1520
Hands-on video and photos - http://www.wpcentral.com/hands-video-and-photos-giant-nokia-lumia-1520



> Windows Phone 8
> 6” full HD 1080p LCD, ClearBlack, Sunlight readability, Super sensitive touch, Gorilla Glass 2
> PureView 20 MP, ZEISS optics,OIS, 2x lossless zoom, oversampling, dual LED flash
> Video 1080p @ 30 fps full HD video with optical image stabilization
> ...




*Lumia 1320*

http://www.wpcentral.com/nokia-announces-lumia-1320
Hands-on video and photos - http://www.wpcentral.com/hands-on-new-nokia-lumia-1320



> 6-inch display, 768x1020 resolution
> Dual-core processor
> 3400 mAh battery
> 1GB of RAM
> ...


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Succumbed and got a Lumia 1520. Pretty big but still usable. The phone looks absolutely stunning! The second pic below shows the size difference to my Lumia 920.


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 7, 2014)

Dos101 said:


> Succumbed and got a Lumia 1520. Pretty big but still usable. The phone looks absolutely stunning! The second pic below shows the size difference to my Lumia 920.
> 
> View attachment 53778
> 
> View attachment 53779


NOOOO those clocks!! ocd in overdrive 

Nice dude! was pondering whether to buy a 1520 myself aswell, but the lack of a stylus turned me away.

Also thanks for the pic! don't think many people realise exactly how big that 1520 is


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> NOOOO those clocks!! ocd in overdrive
> 
> Nice dude! was pondering whether to buy a 1520 myself aswell, but the lack of a stylus turned me away.
> 
> Also thanks for the pic! don't think many people realise exactly how big that 1520 is



Haha! Ya initially the idea of such a large phone lacking decent stylus support put me off, but after using it for a while it actually is still very usable. It solves two of my main problems:

1) MicroSD support, so I can use this as my main MP3 player as well as a phone.
2) Larger screen, allowing me to see more on the Start screen without having to scroll.

Yes it definitely is large, but I have larger hands so it still feels comfortably to use. Definitely wouldn't recommend a phone this size for people with smaller hands, that's for sure.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 7, 2014)

WOW!!  I really want to replace my awesome 920 with that 1520!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm still rocking my 521 with pride!


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm still rocking my 521 with pride!



Nothing wrong with that, I was using a 520 for a while. Very solid phone for the price!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dos101 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, I was using a 520 for a while. Very solid phone for the price!


I just use mine to make calls and check my mail once in a while......and random dirty texts to the wife. I'm not a hardcore phone lover like some people. Guess even though I'm only 35 I think its not really in my generation for the 100+ text a day with my nose buried in apps.

I'm not judging anyone for that mind you. I'm just saying in general I think my generation missed that boat. Its a millennial thing. Not generation X.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 7, 2014)

Dos101 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, I was using a 520 for a while. Very solid phone for the price!



Just got my son a 520. Amazing phone for the price, runs at least as smooth as a high-end android and, since it's the first contact with WP8 i must confess it seems to me it's a damn good OS. I got the impression it's better suited to a phone than android which I happily use on a nexus 7 tablet.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just use mine to make calls and check my mail once in a while......and random dirty texts to the wife. I'm not a hardcore phone lover like some people. Guess even though I'm only 35 I think its not really in my generation for the 100+ text a day with my nose buried in apps.
> 
> I'm not judging anyone for that mind you. I'm just saying in general I think my generation missed that boat. Its a millennial thing. Not generation X.



I'm sort of in between (I'm 25 btw). I use quite a few apps (mostly various services, no games), but I don't do a lot of texting, and I'm not constantly on my phone. 99% of my texting is with my gf, the other 1% is friends and family. At most I'll send maybe 50 texts a day, but even that's rare for me. What's nice about Windows Phone is that if all you do with your phone is call, check email, and occasionally browse the internet, you can fill the Start screen with just those icons, using the different tile sizes to take up most of the space, as opposed to Android and IOS where you would just have 3 or 4 icons and a bunch of unused space.



Crap Daddy said:


> Just got my son a 520. Amazing phone for the price, runs at least as smooth as a high-end android and, since it's the first contact with WP8 i must confess it seems to me it's a damn good OS. I got the impression it's better suited to a phone than android which I happily use on a nexus 7 tablet.



I was actually quite surprised how well Windows Phone 8 scales, especially on lower-end hardware. As you noted it feels very smooth, and I never encountered any lag within the UI (can't say the same for a buddy's Note 2!). I don't think I could ever go back to Android or IOS, I hate the rows of icons you're forced to have.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2014)

Crap Daddy said:


> Just got my son a 520. Amazing phone for the price, runs at least as smooth as a high-end android and, since it's the first contact with WP8 i must confess it seems to me it's a damn good OS. I got the impression it's better suited to a phone than android which I happily use on a nexus 7 tablet.


Seriously once you start using a Windows Phone going back to IOS and Android feel like garbage. I used to LOVE Android before I got my 521. Now I can't stand them.


----------



## Daigo-TM (Jan 7, 2014)

I wanna be on the list. I have Nokia Lumia 520 here.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Seriously once you start using a Windows Phone going back to IOS and Android feel like garbage. I used to LOVE Android before I got my 521. Now I can't stand them.



Ain't that the truth.



Daigo-TM said:


> I wanna be on the list. I have Nokia Lumia 520 here.



Done, and welcome!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2014)

I think the 520 and 521 are the same phone. Just different regions for some reason call it a 521 over a 520.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think the 520 and 521 are the same phone. Just different regions for some reason call it a 521 over a 520.



The 521 is the T-Mobile variant of the 520, and is also about 4mm longer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dos101 said:


> The 521 is the T-Mobile variant of the 520, and is also about 4mm longer.


Well of course mine is longer.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 7, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well of course mine is longer.



Showoff


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 7, 2014)

Let's cut the crap. I'm fifty and I love to play with new tech (that is if I can afford it...) The 520 came into our family after my son's unlocked Galaxy SII, serving him well for the past almost two years, took a nosedive and, during a couple of weeks, the screen slowly turned to black after some weird coloring. Since it was time to renew our contracts with the mobile network company I took 2 phones, one junk android and this Lumia. I didn't had any smart phone, did't care, was using a Nokia. He jumped on the WP and he loves it leaving behind the Samsung galaxies. I use the other crap until I'll decide for a better phone. Now I'm sure it will be a Windows phone.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 21, 2014)

So I am going to get a nokia 928. The 929 looks great but isn't out yet and I doubt it will be free on contract like the 928 is. Any first tips for windows phone? I am coming from the antiquated palm pre 2.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, it's good training for W8 if you don't have it yet!  It's basically a start screen.  It's actually fairly intuitive and easy to figure out, and very smooth operating.  Even the windows Phone 7 interface (which was a preview of W8 OS) was smooth.  I think you'll like it...I love my Windows phone 8!


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> So I am going to get a nokia 928. The 929 looks great but isn't out yet and I doubt it will be free on contract like the 928 is. Any first tips for windows phone? I am coming from the antiquated palm pre 2.



I think you'll notice a huge difference in the responsiveness of the phone, I used to have a Pre 2 as well, it feels prehistoric compared to my Lumia 920 and 1520. You might want to check out the Help and How-To section of wpcentral, lots of useful tips there: http://www.wpcentral.com/help

In general wpcentral.com is a great resource for any Windows Phone user.

Microsoft also has a nice guide for how to do certain things on your Windows Phone as well: http://www.windowsphone.com/en-ca/how-to/wp8/tips-and-tricks


----------



## Nordic (Feb 25, 2014)

Finally got my 928. Its definitely nice. Typing is awkward because I came from a keyboard, but still nice.


----------



## erixx (Mar 11, 2014)

If programs list could be sorted by most used, it would be the perfect phone. And Telegram needs live tile or... die.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 12, 2014)

After awhile of using it, it is nice. Coming from a palm pre 2 or more specifically WebOS, there are a few gesture based controls I wish it had. The most specific one I can think of an application for is swipe up to close application. Right now they have a confusing back button maybe exits, or hold back button and see all apps are open. If you could swipe up on the hold back button menu to close applications that would be nice although not necessary. I do really miss a keyboard, the speed an accuracy was great, but this touch screen keyboard is functional.


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> Finally got my 928. Its definitely nice. Typing is awkward because I came from a keyboard, but still nice.



Congrats! In general that will always be the case when going from a physical keyboard to a virtual one. It's why many people I know still tend to use a Blackberry.



erixx said:


> If programs list could be sorted by most used, it would be the perfect phone. And Telegram needs live tile or... die.



Sorting options will be added in the 8.1 update, you'll have the same sorting options for apps as in Windows 8.1, if what is reported is true anyways.



james888 said:


> After awhile of using it, it is nice. Coming from a palm pre 2 or more specifically WebOS, there are a few gesture based controls I wish it had. The most specific one I can think of an application for is swipe up to close application. Right now they have a confusing back button maybe exits, or hold back button and see all apps are open. If you could swipe up on the hold back button menu to close applications that would be nice although not necessary. I do really miss a keyboard, the speed an accuracy was great, but this touch screen keyboard is functional.



I really really liked my Touchpad, especially all the gestures. Actually the only thing I liked about iOS 7 (and I'm glad to see also Windows 8 has) is the swipe to close apps , it's extremely intuitive compared to the confusing way we have it on Windows Phone, as you point out. With the GDR3 update they at least added an "X" to the multitasking screen to close an app, but in Windows Phone 8.1 it looks like swiping down will close the app, making things just a little nicer http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/11/5400660/windows-phone-8-1-features-leaked


----------



## Nordic (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone have much experience with nokias camera apps. There is a lot of them. I can read online reviews but would like some tpu thoughts.


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> Anyone have much experience with nokias camera apps. There is a lot of them. I can read online reviews but would like some tpu thoughts.



There's really only one Nokia camera app, Nokia Camera http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/nokia-camera/bfd2d954-12da-415c-ad99-69a20f101e04 which allows you to change a bunch of image settings as you would on a DSLR. Along with video recording, built into that app is Nokia Smart Cam, which basically allows you to take a bunch of photos very quickly, with the ability to manipulate the photo by using the other shots you just took. Both have built-in tutorials (which I believe appear when you first use the app) which do a pretty good job at explaining how they work.

If you have something called Nokia Pro Camera on your phone then you need to update the app as it got renamed to Nokia Camera.

Apart from that Windows Phone has something called Lenses, which are essentially add-ons for the camera. Nokia Cinemagraph, Nokia Panorama, Nokia Refocus, etc. are all lenses that can be accessed either in your app list, or by choosing "Lenses" in Nokia Camera, or the built in camera app.

Here's the FAQ for Nokia Camera http://www.nokia.com/ca-en/support/faq/?action=singleTopic&topic=FA142217

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Mar 15, 2014)

got stuck in the refurb circle when my 928s headphone jack went after a week of use. I'm on my third one now and it is broken now -.-
so tomorrow I'm going to get an icon, hopefully this one is less problematic. From what I have read I just got unlucky.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 15, 2014)

erixx said:


> If programs list could be sorted by most used, it would be the perfect phone. And Telegram needs live tile or... die.


telegram, i just take it to my list as alternate
looks pretty simple, reminds me of whatsapp


----------



## rokazs1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lumia 720 here  Killer battery life, but a bit low on ram horizon. Likes to turn off 9gag app after some scrolling, GIF playback is really stuttering. Other than that - phone is sweet.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lumia 925 no brand here  from a great LG Optimus G


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 20, 2014)

miomol said:


> My first post on this forum, so hello everyone
> 
> I have Lumia 625 for a week. Good phone but resolution may be better. Can't wait for 8.1 update!



Welcome and hello! Same here, hoping to get access to the developer preview for it when I go to BUILD in a couple weeks.



rokazs1 said:


> Lumia 720 here  Killer battery life, but a bit low on ram horizon. Likes to turn off 9gag app after some scrolling, GIF playback is really stuttering. Other than that - phone is sweet.



RAM shouldn't be too much of an issue, I think there was a report done a while ago that concluded 99% of apps and games in the Store could run on 512MB devices. 9GAG has been problematic for me on every Windows Phone device I've owned, they really need to update that app.



T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Lumia 925 no brand here  from a great LG Optimus G



Welcome! I really love the look of the 925, awesome phone!


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just purchased a Nokia 520 when my old inspire started giving me fits. There are several things I miss about android, independant volume control for apps/ringer/notification, different notification tones for email and text, a file manager, and the ability to download my podcast and save to my SD card so I dont have to stream it. I hate streaming, because if the app isn't the focus, it stops playing. I think some of these are getting addressed in the 8.1 update, which is why I subscribed to the developers list . Certianly more fluid than my old android phone and for $63 with no contract or activation fees, even better.


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 20, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> Just purchased a Nokia 520 when my old inspire started giving me fits. There are several things I miss about android, independant volume control for apps/ringer/notification, different notification tones for email and text, a file manager, and the ability to download my podcast and save to my SD card so I dont have to stream it. I hate streaming, because if the app isn't the focus, it stops playing. I think some of these are getting addressed in the 8.1 update, which is why I subscribed to the developers list . Certianly more fluid than my old android phone and for $63 with no contract or activation fees, even better.



Welcome to the club! Having used an iPhone 3G/4/4S and a Nexus S in the past I too miss a lot of features present on both of those platforms but missing on Windows Phone. Most, if not all, of those will be addressed in the 8.1 update though, you can find a fairly comprehensive list of what's coming in the update here http://www.wpcentral.com/windows-phone-81-features

Ya at the price you definitely can't complain too much.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 28, 2014)

does anyone know of a good music app? The default one is very lacking. I can't even skip ahead in the track. If I pause for to long it looses where it left off on the track. Very annoying. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 31, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> does anyone know of a good music app? The default one is very lacking. I can't even skip ahead in the track. If I pause for to long it looses where it left off on the track. Very annoying. Thanks for any help.



there are a couple that you can try:

Nokia MixRadio is an excellent app, and incorporates Nokia's own music service with it as well (but ti can be used as a stand alone music player too) http://www.windowsphone.com/en-ca/store/app/nokia-mixradio/f5874252-1f04-4c3f-a335-4fa3b7b85329

Xbox Music is what will replace the built in app in Windows Phone in the 8.1 update (reportedly) http://www.windowsphone.com/en-ca/store/app/xbox-music/d2b6a184-da39-4c9a-9e0a-8b589b03dec0


Nokia MixRadio has worked far better than Xbox Music for me as it correctly detects all the artist/album info and album art on my phone, where Xbox Music doesn't for certain albums for some strange reason.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yea, neither one of those will allow me to jump to a certain point in a song or resume from where I left off after being paused after a certain amount of time.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 2, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> Yea, neither one of those will allow me to jump to a certain point in a song or resume from where I left off after being paused after a certain amount of time.



Hold the next or previous buttons to skip forward or back in a song. After you start playing a song, even if you close the app you should be able to pick up where you left off, unless you restart your phone or play a video or audio file in another app.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Guess I'm used to Android where I just touch the timeline where I want to resume.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 3, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> Guess I'm used to Android where I just touch the timeline where I want to resume.


Windows phone is pretty nice, but it still needs that little bit of polish with little quality of life features.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 3, 2014)

I am super excited for the update. I'll be spamming for update checks to get it as soon as it drops.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's a some videos with some in an depth look at the new features in Windows Phone 8.1


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dos101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Windows Phone Central has a great article about the Developer Preview program for Windows Phone http://www.wpcentral.com/how-sign-windows-phone-81-preview-developers

Basically it's free to signup and you get access to the bits early.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 9, 2014)

I am waiting impatiently for it to drop.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 9, 2014)

I will definitely get free early updates.

I also just recently got the no sound headphone jack problem. Seems to be common enough. The fix it is a hard reset, but maybe this update will fix it without me having to back up the stuff I have.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with multiple entried of music in your library? Read it has been a problem for over a year with no fix. I have seen up to about 5-6 entries for same song, no reason why.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> I will definitely get free early updates.
> 
> I also just recently got the no sound headphone jack problem. Seems to be common enough. The fix it is a hard reset, but maybe this update will fix it without me having to back up the stuff I have.



Download SysApp Pusher and check for updates for Nokia apps, there was an update for Audio I think (can't quite remember) that fixed that issue http://www.windowsphone.com/en-ca/store/app/sysapp-pusher/19d44d9e-f18e-4df1-9bce-36335242ed2e



miomol said:


> I have a question. What about phone language with Preview for Developers?
> I have set my national language (Polish) and I'm thinking about update availability - only English or worldwide?



From what I've read whenever an update has been pushed out using the developer preview, a warning appears if the currently set language is not supported in the update.



m0nt3 said:


> Anyone else having issues with multiple entried of music in your library? Read it has been a problem for over a year with no fix. I have seen up to about 5-6 entries for same song, no reason why.



I've never had it but I've seen many people on other forums with that issue and the duplicate photos issue. Supposedly this is getting fixed in 8.1, but for some people fixing it is as simple as turning off Xbox Music Cloud Collection (Music + Videos, Settings, set Xbox Music Cloud Collection to Off).


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 9, 2014)

I disabled all of that still persistent, however I do not have the duplicate photo issue. I also read the issue was supposed to have been fixed in a previous update, time will tell with 8.1


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 9, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> I disabled all of that still persistent, however I do not have the duplicate photo issue. I also read the issue was supposed to have been fixed in a previous update, time will tell with 8.1



A couple links that may help:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...res-when/b0710655-b257-4dc0-9847-a026e33aa530

http://7labs.heypub.com/mobile/fix-media-library-duplicates-windows-phone-8.html


----------



## Nordic (Apr 9, 2014)

Dos101 said:


> Download SysApp Pusher and check for updates for Nokia apps, there was an update for Audio I think (can't quite remember) that fixed that issue http://www.windowsphone.com/en-ca/store/app/sysapp-pusher/19d44d9e-f18e-4df1-9bce-36335242ed2e


I installed it. Interesting app. No updates.

I also got that dev preview thing and did the big update.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> I installed it. Interesting app. No updates.
> 
> I also got that dev preview thing and did the big update.



Ya it's a pretty handy app to make sure all your OEM apps are up to date. Hmmm are you able to get the phone exchanged?


----------



## ST.Viper (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, may I join the club? Lumia 920


----------



## Nordic (Apr 9, 2014)

Dos101 said:


> Ya it's a pretty handy app to make sure all your OEM apps are up to date. Hmmm are you able to get the phone exchanged?


I have read all I need to do is a hard reset. That is go into settings and reset to factory settings. I just need to not be lazy and back up my stuff.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 9, 2014)

ST.Viper said:


> Hi, may I join the club? Lumia 920



Absolutely, welcome! I've added you to the Members list in the original post.



james888 said:


> I have read all I need to do is a hard reset. That is go into settings and reset to factory settings. I just need to not be lazy and back up my stuff.



I guess I'm picky, if there's an issue with my phone I'm going to exchange it till it works, unless Nokia itself addresses it as an issue they're working on. Some sites do recommend to just get it exchanged, as obviously it should be working perfectly http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/nokia-lumia-928-problems/#!DntEH


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 12, 2014)

I would like to join  Just got a Nokia Lumia 520 given to me   it may not be much, but its miles ahead of my old BB Bold 9900 in terms of usability and comfort.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 12, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I would like to join  Just got a Nokia Lumia 520 given to me   it may not be much, but its miles ahead of my old BB Bold 9900 in terms of usability and comfort.



Absolutely, welcome to the club! I have a 520 as my backup phone, so it was nice to see Windows Phone 8.1 running so smoothly on it at BUILD last week.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 14, 2014)

The Windows Phone 8.1 dev preview is out today! Downloaded it and have it mostly set up, all I can say is WOW! Here's a "review" of the dev preview http://www.wpcentral.com/windows-phone-81-review and a comparison of Cortana vs Siri vs Google Now http://www.wpcentral.com/cortana-versus-siri-versus-google-now

If you're outside the US (like me) and want to enable Cortana, here's how you do it http://www.wpcentral.com/want-cortana-outside-us-heres-how

It also looks like Data Sense is include with the update regardless of carrier, which is good news for most people! http://www.neowin.net/news/data-sense-included-in-windows-phone-81-preview-regardless-of-carrier

It's gonna take me a while to play with this update, there's just so much there!


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 14, 2014)

yes I am loving it so far. Resolved a lot of complaints I had.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 14, 2014)

installed it this morning around 8 am  runs just fine on my Lumia 520


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 14, 2014)

Add me to the list. I've been using my Nokia Lumia 1020 since November of 2013


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 14, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> yes I am loving it so far. Resolved a lot of complaints I had.



Did it fix your duplicate photo issue?



AlienIsGOD said:


> installed it this morning around 8 am  runs just fine on my Lumia 520



I'll have to install it on my 520 at some point, glad to hear it runs good though (not that I had any doubts). The update just screams on my 1520.



WhiteNoise said:


> Add me to the list. I've been using my Nokia Lumia 1020 since November of 2013



Done, and welcome!


----------



## mroofie (Apr 14, 2014)

Lumia 920 Here
Epic WP fanboy > Me


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dos101 said:


> Did it fix your duplicate photo issue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never had the duplicate photo problem, however I dont have multiple entries of music now, although some seem to be missing, I will do some testing tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 14, 2014)

mroofie said:


> Lumia 920 Here
> Epic WP fanboy > Me



Welcome to the club! Added you to the Members list in the OP.



m0nt3 said:


> I never had the duplicate photo problem, however I dont have multiple entries of music now, although some seem to be missing, I will do some testing tonight when I get home from work.



Woops, typed photos but was thinking music. Anyways that's good. I have the same issue with certain songs/albums missing. It's related to the "new" music app (which is just Xbox Music). I also have lots of albums with improper album art because Xbox Music is keeps grabbing the wrong art. I'll have to fix them with MPAtool http://www.windowsphone.com/en-ca/store/app/mpatool/a6056e5e-34bd-4098-9cd8-4ed5df611d97

It really bugs me, for my use the Xbox Music app is a step in the wrong direction compared to the built in music app for WP8.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks like a few developers have already updated their apps to support transparent tiles:


 

For those apps that don't support it yet (if the app uses your accent colour, it will be transparent) there is an app called Transparency Tiles that supports some popular apps. It basically allows you to pin a transparent tile for that app. http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/transparency-tiles/f4125e62-a88b-4f7d-b8f6-3cd60069f105

The same developer also released another app called Start Perfect, that is MUCH more powerful and has a ton of customization options (costs $0.99, well worth it IMHO) http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/start-perfect/6c24032a-c61f-4edc-bf0f-dd9c2dfdd836


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 28, 2014)

anyone know of any equalizer options for the 520? the sound is very dull and im not overly liking it.  May bite the bullet and get a 625.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 28, 2014)

My 920 has an equalizer in the sound options. I would assume yours does too.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 28, 2014)

apparently the 520 do not come with that option


----------



## Nordic (Apr 28, 2014)

Really? Settings-> audio is where it is at exactly. I just looked on mine.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 28, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> anyone know of any equalizer options for the 520? the sound is very dull and im not overly liking it.  May bite the bullet and get a 625.



The 520 doesn't have an equalizer as it is missing the necessary hardware for it. http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...in-audio/19a0a7a1-8b3a-4fa8-a701-0bcadd917525

It's a shame too, since I would consider it a basic feature of all phones these days, especially smartphones.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 28, 2014)

That is such a basic feature I really thought you just were missing it. That really is a shame.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyones battery draining faster with 8.1? I used to use 20%-30% of my battery on an average day by this time before the update. Since the update I used 50%+ every day.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> Anyones battery draining faster with 8.1? I used to use 20%-30% of my battery on an average day by this time before the update. Since the update I used 50%+ every day.



Yup, over on the MSDN forum it's been heavily indicated that there are bugs in the Developer Preview: http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...gnore=True&filter=alltypes&searchTerm=battery

WPCentral also has an 8.1 Developer Preview forum with many people reporting battery life issues: http://forums.wpcentral.com/windows-phone-8-1-preview-developers/


My battery usage isn't so bad now after doing the following:

- Turn off Location services. Only turn on when you need it (can put a quick access button in the Action Center)
- Go to Settings -> Battery Saver, or go to the Battery Saver app in the app list. It will list all your apps and whether they are set to run "allowed" (run in background), "always allowed" (run in background even when battery saver is enabled), or "not allowed" (will not run in the background). Go through the list and only allow the apps you want to run in the background. It is also recommended to set Battery Saver to "not allowed" as it seems to consume quite a bit of battery.
- Turn off Bluetooth and NFC. Only turn on when needed
- Multitasking works differently in 8.1 than it did in 8.0. Hitting the Back button to close out of an app won't necessarily close that app, especially if it set to run in the background. Instead, hold the Back button to bring up the multitasking menu and close the app that way. You can also do this to check and make sure you have no apps open in the background.

I can get through an entire day now, though before 8.1 my Lumia 1520 would last 2 days or more. Updates to the OS plus the Cyan firmware that Nokia will release in the coming months should resolve the battery (and other) issues. This is a Preview after all.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 31, 2014)

Just bought this to replace my bricked Droid Razr M.

HTC Windows Phone 8X. Pretty damn excited. Wasn't going to own a Windows Phone till my upgrade in August, but I guess my Razr M was meant to brick at this time!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351081181582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Nordic (May 31, 2014)

The battery draining bug in the preview seems to be gone for me now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> The battery draining bug in the preview seems to be gone for me now


Not mine! My battery dies fast as hell now.


----------



## Kursah (May 31, 2014)

Been using my super cheap ($59 shipped) from MS, Nokia 520. Been pretty damn impressed. Old lady hated hers...so she got the epic Moto X with 4.4 Kit Kat...it's an amazing phone. But I really appreciate the simplicity of my Windows Phone...I do wish the camera was better but I don't take many pics anyways. I'm avoiding the preview as I have a tiny battery that lasts almost 2 days now...but have read it's about 1/4 that with the bug. No thanks! But I am looking forward to 8.1 official...even if it does drain the battery a bit more.


----------



## Nordic (May 31, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not mine! My battery dies fast as hell now.


I got an update about a week ago. I noticed better battery life the first day, but didn't want to say anything till I had more days under its belt.

Maybe our usage is different. My phone sits idle at least 8 of my waking hours. I text somewhat and will occasionally do some web browser stuff or a picture no more than twice a week on a usual week.

Before this latest update, half my battery would be gone just from idling all day. If I were to use the browser, over wifi even, I dropped 20% in 10 minutes according to my battery app.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 31, 2014)

So the official Windows Phone 8.1 OS is out now?


----------



## Nordic (May 31, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So the official Windows Phone 8.1 OS is out now?


I don't think so. I update the preview from time to time. I havn't had a firmware update yet, which is needed to get all the features of 8.1.


----------



## Dos101 (May 31, 2014)

I had some serious battery issues when I updated to the 8.1 dev preview. When they updated the dev preview a few weeks ago it greatly improved things, I'm getting almost the same battery life as I was with 8.0, I no longer have to turn off location services and Bluetooth when not needed anymore.

When I first updated to the 8.1 dev preview, my phone would die after half a day's use. Many people suggested to a hard reset, so I did, and after I managed to get through and entire on a single charge (more now with the recent patch). So, if you updated to the 8.1 dev preview and are having major battery life issues, try doing a hard reset. Fortunately, with the way 8.1 handles backups, most of your app data, as well as the list of installed apps, Start screen layout, and OS settings are saved, so you don't have to worry about configuring everything after a hard reset (one of the worst parts about doing a hard reset in 8.0).


----------



## Nordic (Jun 7, 2014)

Just reporting that the battery saver feature works great. I had to be on a work trip for 5 days where I may or may not have power outlets to charge. I do not have a battery bank and was rushed out the door before I could buy one. I needed my phone for a clock, alarm, and I did some mild texting. I lasted all 5 days and had 16% left without a charge. I was losing about 10% a day with the battery saver feature. If you are in a pinch, it works well.


----------



## Dos101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lots new in the Windows Phone world lately.

Lumia Cyan with Windows Phone 8.1 is being released worldwide. You can track the rollout here for your specific country/phone/carrier: http://www.nokia.com/global/support/software-update/wp8-software-update/ and this gives a breakdown and what comes with it: http://www.nokia.com/global/windows-phone-cyan-update/

And the first update for WP8.1 is being released next week to those who are enrolled in the Developer Preview. All the details about the update itself, as well as news about Cortana rolling out to more countries can be found here: http://blogs.windows.com/windows_ph...ings-cortana-to-new-markets-new-features.aspx

Also an informative breakdown of Update 1 here: http://www.wpcentral.com/official-update-1-windows-phone-81-next-week-preview

I've updated my Lumia 1520 to Cyan (it's the HK variant, so I flashed the Great Britain ROM to get the Cyan update) and it feels like a new phone now!




james888 said:


> Just reporting that the battery saver feature works great. I had to be on a work trip for 5 days where I may or may not have power outlets to charge. I do not have a battery bank and was rushed out the door before I could buy one. I needed my phone for a clock, alarm, and I did some mild texting. I lasted all 5 days and had 16% left without a charge. I was losing about 10% a day with the battery saver feature. If you are in a pinch, it works well.



That's honestly incredible. The improvements in Cyan/8.1 should also help extend that too, since we now have the ability to actually customize the low, mid, and high screen brightness levels to what we want, as well as general battery life improvements with Cyan.


EDIT: On a similar note, since Cyan enables Bluetooth 4.0 LE on supported devices, FitBit has been able to release their app for their wearables. I have a FitBit Flex and it works perfectly with my 1520 now.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yesterday Windows Phone 8.1 Update (or GDR1) was pushed out to users who are running the Windows Phone 8.1 developer preview. Cortana is now enabled for the UK and is available in Canada, Australia, and India as an Alpha opt-in. Just updated my 1520 and enabled Cortana, so far so good!


----------



## SirSempy6 (Aug 5, 2014)

Samsung Ativ S owner here, still no 8.1


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 6, 2014)

SirSempy6 said:


> Samsung Ativ S owner here, still no 8.1



Unfortunately it seems Samsung and HTC have left most of their Windows Phone customers out to dry.


----------



## SirSempy6 (Aug 6, 2014)

Switching over to Nokia very soon then lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2014)

Damn my 521 is still 8.0. I want 8.1 DANG IT!


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 6, 2014)

My 520 on 3 UK is still waiting for the update.  Though my main phone is still the iPhone 3GS on iOS 6, I just bought the 520 to play with it.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Considering the 520 is their most popular phone I'm surprised they didn't focus on pushing out the update to it first.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Cyan just got pushed out to the Lumia 520 to more countriescarriers today: http://www.wpcentral.com/lumia-520-getting-cyan-africa-latin-america-europe-and-middle-east


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 19, 2014)

HTC announced the HTC One (M8) for Windows. http://www.htc.com/us/smartphones/htc-one-m8-windows/

Pretty good rundown of the news here http://www.wpcentral.com/htc-one

Unfortunately it's exclusive to Verizon right now, which is pretty disappointing on Microsoft's part (here's an idea, let's release a bunch of phones but only sell them on specific carriers in specific countries! ugh, someone at Microsoft should be fired for this trend lately /rant).

If you have a Lumia 920 in Canada, India, the UK, Saudi Arabia, Dubai, or the UAE, you should be getting the Cyan update today.

Also, if you're running the Windows Phone 8.1 dev preview with "Update" installed then there should be another update available for you, looks like it's just for bug fixes/optimizations.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a nokia 928. I have been plagued by the headphone jack problem, but worse than what most people have. My phone would sometimes continuously switch in and out of headphone mode draining the battery very fast. I couldn't plug in headphones because it would stay stuck in headphone mode for awhile. In headphone mode I can't make phone calls except on speaker. The biggest problem was the switching modes which could drain a full battery in 3 hours. I could get the phone to stop switching by making a phone call and having the speaker on. It wouldn't keep the speaker on, but if I kept turning it on it would eventually stay on and be fixed.
Well I recently went to the coast and walking in ankle high water, a big waist high wave surprised me and got my phone wet in my pocket. Since then I have not been able to get it to stop switching in out of headphone mode. For the last two weeks I have lived with 3 hour battery life. I was about to replace the phone, but I decided to try and fix the phone first.

So I found this guide, and it did not work for me. Since the problem got worse since the phone got wet, I figured some sand or something had made its way into the headphone jack. So I filled up the headphone jack with 99% rubbing alcohol while the phone was off, used canned air to blow the alcohol out. When I turned the phone back on, I was stuck in headphone mode but at least it was not switching. So I put in some headphones, and took them out. The problem was gone.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 9, 2015)

So that fix I posted only worked for so long. I am back to those shenanigans.

My upgrade is coming up soon. I am looking around and windows options don't look great.  I could upgrade to a lumia 735. It has a better cpu, but a worse camera. Seems like a sidegrade. But maybe the headphone problem is resolved. The HTC one m8 has a much faster cpu, but a much worse camera. This has me looking at android phones, and I still am not finding what I want.

Has anyone else from the club upgraded recently? If not, what would you upgrade too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2015)

james888 said:


> So that fix I posted only worked for so long. I am back to those shenanigans.
> 
> My upgrade is coming up soon. I am looking around and windows options don't look great.  I could upgrade to a lumia 735. It has a better cpu, but a worse camera. Seems like a sidegrade. But maybe the headphone problem is resolved. The HTC one m8 has a much faster cpu, but a much worse camera. This has me looking at android phones, and I still am not finding what I want.
> 
> Has anyone else from the club upgraded recently? If not, what would you upgrade too.



Wait for Windows Phone 10 devices.


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 10, 2015)

Two Lumia 950 variants are supposed to be announced in October, but availability might not be until November/December. http://www.windowscentral.com/alleged-lumia-950-and-lumia-950-xl-continuum-dock-smile-camera

If you can't wait that long there's unfortunately not a lot of options. The Lumia 830 is still being sold I think, and is a solid phone. Otherwise maybe pick up a Lumia 640/640XL (if you can find a good deal) to tide you over until something is announced.

I actually ended up upgrading my daily driver away from Windows Phone (got an iPhone 6 Plus) but I still have my 920 and 1020 for playing with the Windows 10 Mobile builds. There hasn't been a whole lot of new or interesting hardware lately in the Windows Phone space.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 10, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Wait for Windows Phone 10 devices.


My phone is defective as is. I can't make phone calls easily. The battery dies in 3 hours. I am going to upgrade when I am eligible.

My upgrade is not until October, so maybe I will have some windows 10 options available. Maybe not.



Dos101 said:


> Two Lumia 950 variants are supposed to be announced in October, but availability might not be until November/December. http://www.windowscentral.com/alleged-lumia-950-and-lumia-950-xl-continuum-dock-smile-camera
> 
> If you can't wait that long there's unfortunately not a lot of options. The Lumia 830 is still being sold I think, and is a solid phone. Otherwise maybe pick up a Lumia 640/640XL (if you can find a good deal) to tide you over until something is announced.
> 
> I actually ended up upgrading my daily driver away from Windows Phone (got an iPhone 6 Plus) but I still have my 920 and 1020 for playing with the Windows 10 Mobile builds. There hasn't been a whole lot of new or interesting hardware lately in the Windows Phone space.


The Nokia 735 would be available free from Verizon. Verizon limits me on how many windows phones I can look at. The iphone 5s would be perfect, but I just refuse to use apple. So I am looking at android, but even then the 735 seems like a my best option with the minimal choices.


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> My phone is defective as is. I can't make phone calls easily. The battery dies in 3 hours. I am going to upgrade when I am eligible.
> 
> My upgrade is not until October, so maybe I will have some windows 10 options available. Maybe not.
> 
> ...



Well I have some worse news for you then. During the last Windows Weekly episode they mentioned that Microsoft is only working with carriers that are willing to work with them. Verizon is not one of those carriers, so chances of many or any Windows 10 phones coming to Verizon are slim. I went with the iPhone as I use mostly Microsoft services, and they seem to have built the best experience for them in iOS, sad as that is.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2015)

HTC M8 signing on


----------



## Nordic (Sep 11, 2015)

Dos101 said:


> Well I have some worse news for you then. During the last Windows Weekly episode they mentioned that Microsoft is only working with carriers that are willing to work with them. Verizon is not one of those carriers, so chances of many or any Windows 10 phones coming to Verizon are slim. I went with the iPhone as I use mostly Microsoft services, and they seem to have built the best experience for them in iOS, sad as that is.


That is nothing new. Verizon has never carried much of windows phones.

I even think I found my ideal android phone. A sony xperia z1 compact. It hits every mark, except that it does not have Windows. I could complain it was still bigger than I wanted, but I would be happy enough. Guess what, Verizon does not carry sony phones. They are supposedly releasing a sony z4v this month, but Verizon has postponed it a year already. I don't mind older hardware, but verizon seemingly has purposely postponed so Sony puts out a year old product.

I held on to my Palm Pre 2 for a long time. I really enjoyed that phone. I miss it even. I guess what I want from a phone is really far away from the mainstream.

If I were to be honest with myself, the iphone 5s is the perfect phone. It has a good camera and is very small. It is even the smallest modern phone you can buy. I just give it two metaphorical marks down for being an apple product. As I look at phones, the more I realize that I really should consider the iphone 5s. @Dos101 When you say " they seem to have built the best experience for them in iOS", what do you mean? What services do you use?

Also, @Dos101, one of my favorite things about windows phones is the navigation app. It is much better than the android navigation app. How does the apple navigation app compare? EDIT: My phone has HERE Drive+ installed by default, which is a great navigation app. It appears it is available on ios and android.



Solaris17 said:


> HTC M8 signing on


How is that working for you? On paper they have great performance. They phone looks good in my opinion. The only thing that turns me off is the camera. Every review I have read puts it as pretty mediocre.


As of right now I am debating between the Microsoft lumia 735 or the iphone 5s. I will highly consider any windows 10 devices Verizon might gain in the next month. I am also watching for the Sony Z4v to arrive, which I would also highly consider.

Lumia 735 has better battery life, a removable battery, expandable storage, windows phone, better nav app, user face I am used to, and I simply like nokia/microsoft phones.
Iphone has better camera, is smaller, and better performance, and I would rather not own an apple product.

Or, I could just buy a used Nokia 928 for about $100. It is a phone I would be happy with. I am happy with the size, the performance, and the camera.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 11, 2015)

@james888: Do it!  I have a 920, and I abso-frickin-lutely love it!!


----------



## Nordic (Sep 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @james888: Do it!  I have a 920, and I abso-frickin-lutely love it!!


I could also have a free iphone 5s or free lumina 735. 735 is an upgrade in everything but the camera.


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> When you say " they seem to have built the best experience for them in iOS", what do you mean? What services do you use?
> 
> Also, @Dos101, one of my favorite things about windows phones is the navigation app. It is much better than the android navigation app. How does the apple navigation app compare? EDIT: My phone has HERE Drive+ installed by default, which is a great navigation app. It appears it is available on ios and android.



I use Outlook (I have an outlook.com email address), Onedrive, Smartglass for my Xbox One, and Office. Every one of those apps has feature parity with their Windows Phone counterparts, and then some. The apps themselves feel more polished and fluid, and the animations are pretty slick. The Outlook app in particular is great! And while this may change with Windows 10 mobile, the Office apps are hands down better looking and have more thought put into the UI design. The only thing I miss from Windows Phone is tiles. I still think the tile interface is the best mobile interface out there.

I haven't used the built in navigation too much on my iPhone, but it seems to work pretty much the same as Here Drive did on my Windows Phones. The only notable difference I can think of is using navigation didn't kill the battery on my iPhone as much as Here Drive did on my Lumia 1520.



rtwjunkie said:


> @james888: Do it!  I have a 920, and I abso-frickin-lutely love it!!



The 920 is a solid option. I still have mine because it's such a great phone.



james888 said:


> I could also have a free iphone 5s or free lumina 735. 735 is an upgrade in everything but the camera.



If you want to stay in the Windows Phone ecosystem then I think the 735 is your only option, unless you opt for paying for the 920. As much as I hated having leaving Windows Phone, I've been more than happy with an iPhone. It's staggering actually how much you miss having certain apps that will probably never see the light of day on Windows Phone.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> I could also have a free iphone 5s or free lumina 735. 735 is an upgrade in everything but the camera.


 
Really can't argue with a free phone, and the 735 isn't a bad option at all.  I would just prefer a 920 myself, even refurbed.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 12, 2015)

Another issue with my phone popped up yesterday. My home and search button stopped working. I luckily still have use of the back button.

Decided to try the developer preview of windows 10. It looks really great. The new features are very nice. Oddly enough, my sound problem have been gone since I updated. I doubt that will last long.


----------



## erixx (Sep 12, 2015)

We have 2 830's and the camera is mindblowing and the screen also.  And its bigger but lighter than the 920 Abrams tank which I keep as a treasure.  
Anyway both models are "final ultimate phones" I can't think about anything I miss with them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 13, 2015)

erixx said:


> We have 2 830's and the camera is mindblowing and the screen also.  And its bigger but lighter than the 920 Abrams tank which I keep as a treasure.
> Anyway both models are "final ultimate phones" I can't think about anything I miss with them.



"Tank" is right.  My 920 is one of the most durable and damage-resistant phones I have ever owned.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm in even though I only have a lowly 635


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 13, 2015)

james888 said:


> How is that working for you? On paper they have great performance. They phone looks good in my opinion. The only thing that turns me off is the camera. Every review I have read puts it as pretty mediocre.



Great to be honest. Win 10 preview works well a little odd once in a great while, windows 8.1 works flawless though. Phone is very fast. The camera is great imo. way better than the S3 that replaced it but I dont take selfies or think my phone is a camera so I might be the wrong person to ask. It takes photos of small revision numbers on motherboards and high res shots of license keys when im formatting so it works for me. 

If I want to take a picture of some Alaskan wilderness to keep in a photo album forever id grab a nikon.


IMO


----------



## Nordic (Sep 13, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> If I want to take a picture of some Alaskan wilderness to keep in a photo album forever id grab a nikon.


That just about describes my interest in photography and why I want a nice phone camera. I enjoy landscape photography. I hike for fun and for work. I end up in some really pretty spots sometimes. I have a nice lightweight mirrorless camera but I never want to take it with me. It is too bulky and a pain to hike with.
I want a nice camera so that the camera I always have with me has the best pictures possible.



erixx said:


> We have 2 830's and the camera is mindblowing and the screen also.  And its bigger but lighter than the 920 Abrams tank which I keep as a treasure.
> Anyway both models are "final ultimate phones" I can't think about anything I miss with them.





rtwjunkie said:


> "Tank" is right.  My 920 is one of the most durable and damage-resistant phones I have ever owned.


If it was not for the fact that I have had two 928's and both have had the same exact hardware issue, I would totally agree. My 928 is pretty much my ideal phone, but in my experience has never been a tank.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 16, 2015)

Is anyone else playing with windows 10 mobile. It is really great. I dislike the new calendar app but that is all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2015)

james888 said:


> Is anyone else playing with windows 10 mobile. It is really great. I dislike the new calendar app but that is all.



I really like the recent build, not sure how long you've been running it but I was experiencing an issue with the sensitivity of the bottom of the screen that didnt allow me to move my menu back up after I dragged it down. They fixed it though.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 16, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> I really like the recent build, not sure how long you've been running it but I was experiencing an issue with the sensitivity of the bottom of the screen that didnt allow me to move my menu back up after I dragged it down. They fixed it though.


I have been using it just a few days. It is really slow and laggy unless I have battery saver on. It is a technical build so I expect some issues and the slowness seems pretty common. With battery saver on, it is quick and an even better OS than windows phone 8.1.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 17, 2015)

Quoted from the insider hub:  insiderhub://announcements/f387f175-396d-4dab-ae69-37231e628cc4?Source=ShareLink

Long read warning!

Announcing Windows 10 Mobile Insiders Preview Build10536


Spoiler






> Hi everyone,
> 
> We’re rolling out Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview *Build 10536* right now to Windows Insiders on the Fast ring. You may have noticed it’s taken us a little longer than we would have liked to get a new build out to you – please read my post from earlier this week on the delay. I am happy to say this build has progressed through all our internal rings and now is ready for Windows Insiders.
> 
> ...







And, they, also, hinted that build 10536 will be out for the PC soon.



> This update hasn’t yet rolled out for PCs but will roll out shortly.


----------



## Kingdingeling77 (Sep 17, 2015)

830 asking for permission to enter this exclusiv membership


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, long story short... keep getting "Frown Face" when trying to install latest build.
So, third time trying, I decided to stay on 8.1 until the next build comes out.
Guess, 10536 gives my 822 a bad taste, since I get the "Frown Face" on re-boot every time.

And, it seems a lot of insiders are having the same problems in the latest build.

If you are getting odd error codes when trying to run the update from build 10512 (update has to install 10514 then 10536), I found it may be that you need more space for the build to run.
Try deleting unneeded items, back up your needed files, save your settings, and remove your apps.  I did this and it, at least, downloaded and installed; however, it still failed on the re-boot with that "Frown Face".

Patiently waiting for next preview build.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 18, 2015)

@95Viper, have the builds progressed that far? I am on the fast ring and I am on build 10166.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 18, 2015)

james888 said:


> @95Viper, have the builds progressed that far? I am on the fast ring and I am on build 10166.



Yep... this is the fast track side; however, even on the slow track (if you are using a compatiable phone) you should be, at least, on 10512.
Run the insider app again, it may have forgotten you, too.

Announcing Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 10536

and, they are already releasing 10542 today for the PC side.

Announcing Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 10547


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Yep... this is the fast track side; however, even on the slow track (if you are using a compatiable phone) you should be, at least, on 10512.
> Run the insider app again, it may have forgotten you, too.
> 
> Announcing Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 10536
> ...


When I try to update it says I have 10512.1, 10514, and 10536.1 available. It will download them, but while preparing to install it fails. Seems I am stuck on 10166 for now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2015)

james888 said:


> When I try to update it says I have 10512.1, 10514, and 10536.1 available. It will download them, but while preparing to install it fails. Seems I am stuck on 10166 for now.



Thats odd it should do them in order atleast thats what it said in my email. They also said for people that didnt weant to go through all of the consecutive updates you could restore back to 8.1 and go directly to the new build. maybe try that?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Thats odd it should do them in order atleast thats what it said in my email. They also said for people that didnt weant to go through all of the consecutive updates you could restore back to 8.1 and go directly to the new build. maybe try that?


I updated from 8.1 to 10166 with fast ring, while 105xx builds were out. I am not so sure that will work. Not such a bad idea though. Might be worth a try. Maybe I will try the slow ring, because that is probably ahead of me.

Right now I am trying to update once again so I can get the error code.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 28, 2015)

james888 said:


> When I try to update it says I have 10512.1, 10514, and 10536.1 available. It will download them, but while preparing to install it fails. Seems I am stuck on 10166 for now.



Yep, that is the correct way of updating.  If, you read quote in the spoiler of my post #195...

"Insiders updating from Build 10512 will need to update their devices twice. You will see Build 10514 _and_ Build 10536.1000. Run these updates. After these updates are installed, you’ll receive another update which will be Build 10536.1004. This process will take a bit more time than usual but this update has all the important fixes for Build 10536 so you will want to make sure you take BOTH updates. If you don’t have a problem going back to Windows Phone 8.1, you can update directly to this build (10536.1004)."

Now, to go directly to 10536.1004 you need to go back to WP8.1 and, then do the insider update, as stated here in this link in the quote:  Installing Build 10.0.10536.1004

I had trouble trying to go from 10512.  It keep locking up and would not install, so I re-installed 8.1 and have not tried this build again.
I am going to wait for the next build.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 28, 2015)

I am getting 0x800705b4 installs to 3% and then fails.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 28, 2015)

Sounds like what I was getting going from 10512 to the 10514 & 10536 builds.
I got through the 10514 build only to have the same thing happen when it try installing the 10536.

If you go to the insider site pages, there are a heck of a lot of reports about this problem.
That is why I decided to wait for the next build.  Got tired of fighting it for hours.

Sorry, maybe, use the restore tool, go back to 8.1 and then go directly to 10536.1004.

Also, don't even bother with the error code, everyone gets the same or different; and, I got like a different one every time I tried it.

Edit:  One last item, I can't say for fact; however, a number of people report that the update has been making "Messenger" inoperative.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 7, 2015)

It seems the next batch of windows phones wont be available until September, and probably even later for Verizon customers. I am currently trying to install cyanogenmod on an old android tablet to get some experience with android. I still can not make up my mind between a Microsoft 735 and an Droid Mini.


My nokia 928 is dying quicker than I anticipated. Now the camera does not work. When I turn on the camera, the app opens but all I see is black. Nothing is covering the camera.


----------



## GLD (Apr 2, 2016)

I got Win 10 mobile build 10.0.10586.164 on my AT&T 640 LTE today, with out any help from AT&T. 

xxx.164 appears to be the official release build of 10 mobile, as that what users are reporting is what they are getting for 8.1 to 10  upgrade from their service providers.

I like my phone much better now with 10 then I did with 8.1.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 3, 2016)

james888 said:


> It seems the next batch of windows phones wont be available until September, and probably even later for Verizon customers. I am currently trying to install cyanogenmod on an old android tablet to get some experience with android. I still can not make up my mind between a Microsoft 735 and an Droid Mini.
> 
> 
> My nokia 928 is dying quicker than I anticipated. Now the camera does not work. When I turn on the camera, the app opens but all I see is black. Nothing is covering the camera.



download a different camera ap and see if it is still doing it


----------



## Nordic (Apr 23, 2016)

The phone degraded to the point that it had less than 1hour battery life, and the back button would not work. Thanks for the advice though.


----------

